# Should I go to Empire Academy of Makeup?



## justlykewhoa (Jul 28, 2009)

I am currently a third year college student at UC Irvine, and I'm really interested in doing bridal makeup.  I've always been interested in makeup since I was a child and have spent years collecting products and practicing on friends, as well as watching tons of tutorials.  I am wondering if makeup school is the way to go, on the side of going to a university.  Will it help me get a job in bridal makeup?  I checked out this website and it seems pretty good. .:: EMPIRE - academy of makeup ::.. Any advice appreciated! I just joined this site btw. :]


----------



## laceface (Jul 29, 2009)

I have heard GREAT things about Empire. A lot of very successful MUAs have gone there. I would definitely recommend it. I have been wanting to go there for soooooo long but I can't get myself away from work to Costa Mesa for the course.


----------



## Tendertoni (Jul 29, 2009)

Actually, I will start taking classes at Empire School at the end of August.  I'm going for my certification in Makeup Artistry.  I visited a few schools before deciding on Empire.  I also spoke to a friend of mine who is a manager at on of the freestanding stores here in NYC.  She's heard nothing but good things about the school.  Feel free to ask me any questions!!!


----------



## aefreema (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey hun!  I'm currently pursuing grad school myself.  If you can afford it then go for it!  Empire is my dream school but a really good friend put things into perspective for me (she's licensed also).  She gave me the advice of attending a regular technial college program (which with financial aid is virtually free) and after licensure...attend the advanced courses @ Empire.  This saves you money and you get the same education for less!


----------

